# pic of my Fatty Ann *LABOR*



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I always enjoy seeing everyone elses pics, so thought I would share my Fatty Ann with you. I bought her on Dec 3 as a bred doe, and was soooo bred. You could see babys moving all over the place. If their numbers are right she isnt due for another 23 days. She gets bigger and bigger every day and am guessing a min. of 3 since she looks so much bigger in person.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: pic of my Fatty Ann*

Awww.... "Look out! Comin' through! Wide Load here!" That's certainly a big haul she's carrying! I hope she has a safe and easy kidding and gives you what you want


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: pic of my Fatty Ann*

Awww! Poor girl. It'll all be worth it in the end!
I had a girl nearly as wide and she couldn't fit back into the barn after a while because the door was too thin :laugh: :ROFL:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: pic of my Fatty Ann*

Wooo! Poor girl! She's got a wide load for sure.


> You could see babys moving all over the place.


 :laugh:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: pic of my Fatty Ann*

yeah, these pic do no justice on just how big she is. But she was acting a little off today, so checked her ligs and are gone. Not much of a bag, so not holding my breath, but do have her in a 'kidding' house just incase. So just maybe Ill get to see how many are in there by morning :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: pic of my Fatty Ann*

:laugh:

She is a pretty Doe ...can't wait to see her babies.... :thumb:


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: pic of my Fatty Ann*

Wow haha I dont guess you will need to pregnancy check her!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: pic of my Fatty Ann*

She's a large gal :shocked: I hope she has some beautiful kiddos for ya  :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: pic of my Fatty Ann*

Wow big girl!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: pic of my Fatty Ann*

Wow that is a big girl. Good luck with her.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: pic of my Fatty Ann*

Was on my way to town this moning and got a call from my mom and said she was acting off, turned around and got another call and had 1 baby. Got home 15 min later and now have 2. Shes not being very nice so giving her her space. wish I would have got a pic of her yesterday while she was laying down I swear she was 6 feet wide. But will keep you posted on just how many are in there


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That goat is full of guts! just 2 little babys, thats it, and she still looks like she did in those pics.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats..... :clap:


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

Congrats! Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:greengrin: Congrats on the 2 kids! Some that have kidded a few times before can get that really big look. :wink:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

hahahaha glad it went smooth, and she is healthy! :wink: Congrats on the kiddo's!!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Ha ha. I love the name you gave Fatty Ann. I wouldn't want to be passi;ng her in a doorway! 

:leap: Congrats on the kids. Can't wait to see pix.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Ill get pics tomorrow, been a busy day. ^^^no! dont meet her in a door way. She has no idea how big her horns are to start with, and shes kinda crazy on top of that. I think she will find a new home since her horns are eye level to my kids. 
I weighted the kids, 6.2 and 7, I still cant belive only 2 small kids!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Ya she sure was wide. I have a doe like that right now. Last year, she had two and this year I am not sure yet. Congratulations on your two. Some of these does carry them out while some carry them down under.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome...can't wait to see pics.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------

